# احمدك ايها الاب



## KERO KINGOOO (8 فبراير 2006)

* 

احمدك ايها الآب

احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض.. 
انت تتحكم في كل شيء انت تقود كل شيء ..

انت الجالس على العرش...انني اعلن ثقتي في حبك وفي حكمتك.

اني اخضع لك.. يكفيني ان اكون في مشيئتك ايّا كانت هي ..

فمشيئتك دائما في خيري ومجدي ..سلامي وفرحي وراحتي ..

يكفيني شقتي انه لن يقع امر واحد لم يحسن في عينيك..

هل ارى لعنة؟ بالتاكيد ستحولها الى بركة.. هل ارى جفافا؟.. 

بالتاكيد سوف تخرج من الجافي حلاوى !! الامور في يدك..نعم في يدك الامينة القوية ..

ليست في يدي ابليس او احد جنوده..

اشكرك ,لقد صاروا كلهم عاجزين كل العجز عن كل ان يحققوا مشيئتهم في حياتي ..اشكرك ..لقد اعطيتني السلطان ان انتهرهم ,وان اقيد عملهم ..باسم ابنك المبارك الى الابد ..يسوع ..

اشكرك لانك اعطيتني ان احتمي من شرورهم بستار الدم الثمين ..

اشكرك لانك سلطني عليهم  وعلمتني ان اقول لنفسي

بفرح وشجاعة"دوسي يا نفسي بعز .."

الرب سلطني على الجبابرة آه ايها الآب .. كم احبك كم هو ممتع ان اراك دائما امامي اخضع لمشيئتك 

وافعل كل امر ..لا لارضي نفسي لا لارضي الآخرين ..لا عن خوف من ضرر بل اولا لاشبع قلبك 

آه انني احبك انت لي كل شيء *​


----------



## malak (9 فبراير 2006)

*أمين يارب ربنا معاك يا كيرو وينجيك أمين*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ملاك على مشاركتك فى الصلاة


----------



## blackguitar (11 فبراير 2006)

*صلاه جميله اوى يا كيرو *
*فعلا ارادوا بى شرا والرب اراد بى خيرا*
*كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 فبراير 2006)

شكرا بلاك على ردك ومرورك


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 فبراير 2006)

اتمنالك صلاتك يا كيرو امين
صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى مينا 
والرب يقويك


----------



## +AMIR+ (27 فبراير 2006)

*الله ..... شكرا أخى الحبيب كيرو على الصلاه الجميله دى *
*وخصوصا* *(* *يكفينى ثقتى انه لن يقع امرا واحدا لم يحسن فى عينيك* *)*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير*​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (27 فبراير 2006)

شكرا امير
و اتمنالك حيلة مليئة بالنعمة مع يسوع


----------



## nobel (28 فبراير 2006)

ازكرنى معك كيرو فانا المحتاج لكل صلاه ارجوك ازكرنى    
                         القلب الباكى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 فبراير 2006)

صدقنى انا اللى محتاج للصلاة مش انت 
بس ربنا معاك ومعاى


----------

